# Australian GP practice tonight!



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

AC said:


> A little thing called "the rules" beewang. Now go back to the batcave.


The rules??!!  You mean the same rules that was written to favor Marlboro/Ferrari?? The ones where Michellin tyres was banned from because Montoya was running circles over SpoonFace's Bridgestone?? :bustingup

I am not a Minardi fan, but I am a beliver of doing the right thing. So take your fire trucks  and take it back to the firestations


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

: popcorn: 



I already am thankful that the season started!

:bigpimp:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

beewang said:


> The rules??!!  You mean the same rules that was written to favor Marlboro/Ferrari??


 ah yes those rules ALL 9 TEAMS agreed on.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Here's a nice wrench to this weekend's race!! :thumbup:

RAIN PREDICTED FOR QUALIFYING!! :clap: I love it!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Elwood said:


> ah yes those rules ALL 9 TEAMS agreed on.


 Really??!! You mean all 9 teams agreed to downsize to V8  :bustingup


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Look, in any other series, this wouldn't happen either. Show up to Daytona in a 2004-spec Cup car and you think they're going to let you race? Show up at the Indy 500 or a CART race with an older wing package that's an advantage?

It's the job of the stewards to verify if the car conforms to the rules. Minardi's 2004 spec cars do not.

I don't like Ferrari, but it's not their problem.

It's Minardi's. They have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

beewang said:


> The rules??!!  You mean the same rules that was written to favor Marlboro/Ferrari?? The ones where Michellin tyres was banned from because Montoya was running circles over SpoonFace's Bridgestone?? :bustingup
> 
> I am not a Minardi fan, but I am a beliver of doing the right thing. So take your fire trucks  and take it back to the firestations


Bee, do you know since when they are changing the rules to stop Ferrari's dominance ?

The funny part is, the harder they are trying, the more successful is Ferrari :rofl:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> ........The funny part is, the harder they are trying, the more successful is Ferrari :rofl:..........


Okay Baumann... We'll see if you are still laughing tomorrow  From way it looks, It just maybe a McLaren 1, 2 and 3 :eeps:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

beewang said:


> Okay Baumann... We'll see if you are still laughing tomorrow  From way it looks, It just maybe a McLaren 1, 2 and 3 :eeps:


 Competition every 6-7 years is a good thing.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

beewang said:


> Okay Baumann... We'll see if you are still laughing tomorrow  From way it looks, It just maybe a McLaren 1, 2 and 3 :eeps:


Let's talk after the 3rd race.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

WILLIA///M said:


> Glad the season is finally here. 10:00 PM eastern on Speed. :thumbup:


ME TOOOOOO :thumbup:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

beewang said:


> Okay Baumann... We'll see if you are still laughing tomorrow  From way it looks, It just maybe a McLaren 1, 2 and 3 :eeps:


3 cars is only for Friday Practice.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I'd expect a serious turn of speed from Renault too.

Really, nobody has shown what they're capable of... yet.

We'll find out more in a few hours.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Qualy time is getting close. Someone needs to start the spoiler thread. :eeps:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> Watching refueling will be so entertaining this year. :rofl:


The majority of passing in F1 is... during pit stops.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> The majority of passing in F1 is... during pit stops.


But if everyone is only refueling and presumably have the same refueling rigs....I guess Pitstops are not so important. There was the 3 stop vs. 2 stop stradegy, but without fresh tires for the 3 stop, I am not so sure that weight alone will win a race anymore. I would guess everyone would run 2 stop races from now on. Maybe the first race we will see one car on 2 stop and the 2nd car on 3 stop to learn what works this year. We will see, but I really don't see pit stradegy as a big part of F1 anymore.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> The majority of passing in F1 is... during pit stops.


This very well might change this year. The reason of course is new tire rule. We have few issues - tire wear will promote conservative strategy and we might see some drivers, even quick ones, struggle at the end with grip and it might provide opportunity to pass for the others. Harder compound tires will not leave as many marbles that virtually prevented everybody from attempting a pass or even going off the racing line. They might also make braking distances longer, especially in the later stages of the race. 
I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> But if everyone is only refueling and presumably have the same refueling rigs....I guess Pitstops are not so important. There was the 3 stop vs. 2 stop stradegy, but without fresh tires for the 3 stop, I am not so sure that weight alone will win a race anymore. I would guess everyone would run 2 stop races from now on. Maybe the first race we will see one car on 2 stop and the 2nd car on 3 stop to learn what works this year. We will see, but I really don't see pit stradegy as a big part of F1 anymore.


Think we'll see some 1 stop strategies this year?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

This whole 1 engine, 2 weekend rule got me thinking...

You can really manipulate the system to get some points. Say, you bring an engine that you know revs 300-500rpm higher, thus giving you some additional HP advantage, that you KNOW will last an entire race weekend but will likely go kablooie next race weekend during practice. Why not put your eggs in 1 basket and blow every other race off? If you can podium HALF of the races in the season it might put you in a very good position to chase down the constructor's championship. And if you alternate the engines in each driver's car (Race 1, driver 1 gets the 1 race engine, driver 2 gets the 2 race engien, race 2 on both driver gets the 1 race engine so the weekend the engine goes kablooie, the other driver will be on a fresh engine?) you can potentially podium every single weekend, especially for some of the bottom feeders like Jordan and Sauber.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> This very well might change this year. The reason of course is new tire rule. We have few issues - tire wear will promote conservative strategy and we might see some drivers, even quick ones, struggle at the end with grip and it might provide opportunity to pass for the others. Harder compound tires will not leave as many marbles that virtually prevented everybody from attempting a pass or even going off the racing line. They might also make braking distances longer, especially in the later stages of the race.
> I guess we'll see soon.


Interesting we will see how the tire and fuel play out this year, it could make for some interesting racing until the teams work out the strategies and collect data from actual races.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> Interesting we will see how the tire and fuel play out this year, it could make for some interesting racing until the teams work out the strategies and collect data from actual races.


 I think 1 stoppers are a real possibility. Your stuck with your rubber till the end, so the only other variable is wt. so can a few kg make up for the 25secs it takes to pit?

I want to know who's going to risk a brave passing maneuver early in the race. Lock it up, flat spot your tire, and you're stuck with it for the rest of the race!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Go Jenson!!


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

So it turns out Whiny Stoddard was yanking everyone's chain an bull****ting all along. He has the '05 spec parts and had tested the car in that configuration. 

Of course the froth at the mouth Ferrari/Italian haters were all too willing to spew their usual baseless venom.....

consider yourselves....OWNED!:thumbdwn:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ahhh!! Ya sour loser!!  You're just pissed-off because your boys GOT OWNED :bustingup 

Whatz da matter??  Life sux when you're stuck back there 6 th row doesn't it :kiss: heheh  

Oh man!! I LOVE IT!!! :bigpimp:


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

beewang said:


> Ahhh!! Ya sour loser!!  You're just pissed-off because your boys GOT OWNED :bustingup


  oy vey.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh boy! :eeps:

JARNO TRULL saysI: "...IT WASN'T ALL LUCK!!.." :bustingup

Somebody give a dosage of reality to that boy....QUICK!!!


----------

